# Allowed on Furniture?



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Does everyone allow their Havanese to sit on all the furniture in their house? My Havanese puppy is my first Havanese, but I have had other dogs and never allowed them up on the furniture. I seem to get the sense that everyone allows their Havanese on the furniture. Is that true? If so, have you had much damage to your sofas and other furniture?

--Diane


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, All three of my havanese are allowed on the furniture. They have never caused any damage what-so-ever. The only thing that they do that I dont like is they lick the upholstery - which is yukky. I just sternly say,"stop licking!" and they stop. We are so bad that I even let then walk across the small table between the couch and my hubbys chair, cause they like to visit us both, and one ends up sleeping on the table. (but knows she is not allowed on ANY other table in the house). I think it is just a personal preference - some people are ok with it - many who visit us, cannot believe that we allow them up. I just feel that they are small, non shed and I got them to be with me, not looking at me from the floor. But they are so great, learn fast and if you dont allow them up, I am sure they will honor that.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Diane. In our case we allow Oreo on one of our couches ONLY when we are on it. He is not allowed on there unless we invite him up. As for other furniture, we don't allow him on them. Growing up, my parents didn't allow any of our dogs on ANY furniture. If I find Oreo getting all assertive with us, then he will not be allowed on the couch. I just have to wait and see. I think it really is based on your comfort level and also your havs personality. If he knows you are the Alpha, then it should not be a problem, but the decision is really up to you


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Daisy is allowed on most of our furniture, but not on certain chairs that are covered in fabrics that show spots too readily. She learned very quickly which ones are out of bounds for her, although she will occasionally give one a try just to see if the rules still apply.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi My name is Rose Ann and we live in Jacksonville FL. Lily is our first dog in many years and our first Havanese, we are getting Hav #2 in April. We picked this breed because my husband is allergric to most animals with fur and has had very little trouble with Lily, unless she is dirty. She is 4 months old and we let her on the furniture. She usually doesn't want to be up on the sofas unless we are sitting on them because she likes to be in the same room that we are in or at least keep one of us in her sights at all times. She will cross from the love seat to the sofa via the end table and loves to get on the table to sleep. I'm sure we are doing her a dis-service by letting her up but she is doing well with her training and I am hoping that she will learn which table is off limits. Right now we have had to remove everything from the coffee table since she just realized she can jump up on it too. Had to bribe a Hersey Kiss out of her mouth last night. I've been reading the post on the forum for a while, there is so much useful information. Gives us a "heads up" to potential hazards for her. Thanks


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Rose Ann. Welcome to the forum. Lily is adorable.
My dogs are allowed on the furniture. Even when I had my big dogs, they sat on the sofa.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Our last dog was a lab, and she ruined our first sofa. She wasn't destructive, just big and hairy. We never let her up on anything else but that one sofa. Our havanese is allowed on the sofas, but not any other furniture. That's working well for us. We don't let her jump all over us for attention, so she loves to jump up on the back of the sofa to greet my husband when he gets home from work. It puts her closer to eye level!


----------



## Karen Fein (Sep 19, 2006)

That's why they call it FURniture!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, but they have to pass inspection coming through the dogroom first.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

As i am writing this post, my one poodle is on the sofa, the other on the loveseat and Bugsy is on the recliner. We do have our leather couches in the formal living room covered.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Rose Ann and welcome to this forum  You'll love it here, everyone is so helpful here.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know what I am doing with Houston. I like the idea that you have to help them on the couch that they cannot just do it by themselves for two reasons. 

First, my old dog, Kona the Terror (Terrier) used to bark madly at the mailman in my front window standing on the tippy top of my couch. She had spit from top to bottom of the window. He thought she was rabit. She ruined my curtains and put a huge hole in my couch. When we got new furniture we had to teach and old dog a new trick. No no furniture. 

That leads me to the second reason. Because we wouldn't let her jump on and off the couch the vet was amazed at how old she was without hip or back problems. The vet said jumping off the couch or bed is the worst thing for them.

Thus, I guess lifting them on the couch when you want them is a win-win. This will help them when they get older. Although you could get them doggy steps too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Rose Ann & Lily, 

The furniture thing has been a big contention with me and my hubby. The playroom/office anything goes. But the living room furniture is by invitation only, is my hubby's rules. But the cats can go any where they want. I don't think that is fair. His reason is that the cats don't go outside and don't get wet muddy paws. The good thing is that Sam doesn't like to be on the furniture (unless he is chasing the cats). He is on the floor by my feet now.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ha, good point!! Izzy can't jump onto the furniture yet, so it's not an issue for us. She's either sleeping in her crate or playing, so lap sitting hasn't happened too much. She sleeps in her crate on the table by the bed or in bed with us. She doesn't fuss when I move her from the bed to her crate if I'm having trouble sleeping. I thought she might, but she seems to tolerate the crate so well, she doesn't mind going to it. I'm sure we will allow her on the couch, but only if our 100 lb. lab will move over for her!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, that's sooooo funny! FURniture! HA!  

We allow Ricky up on any couch or chair. He's never tried to get onto the kitchen chairs though, not sure if he will one day. When he first succeeded in jumping on the couch on his own, we were thrilled! It is just too cute! Of course we don't mind it one bit. His size and weight, and the fact he doesn't shed makes it not an issue, really. 

To each his own!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, they are allowed on our furniture, but only when we do "butt" checks! <grin> Plus, these are "lap" dogs for the most part, so if you are on the sofa or chair, they feel they should be there too!!! <grin> We have leather, easy to clean! Oh, and don't give your puppies rawhide, unless you want them to also chew on your leather furniture and shoes! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have found that even tho mine are allowed on the family room furniture, den furniture, beds etc they NEVER try to get on the kitchen or dining room chairs! Thankfully. I am not sure I would allow them on the formal living room furniture either, although they cannot get into that room cause he had the electric fence put on that doorway - to keep them from eating my plants!! They know that they cannot go in there & when we are in there, sit on the floor with their from toes just touching the threshold of the room - it is so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, we have leather couches upstairs too, and denim ones in the family room so I'm not very concerned with dirt on them. A simple wipe of the leather gets them clean should Ricky drag any dirt on them. Of course, spring and summer haven't arrived yet, so we shall see how that goes!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta was always allowed on the furniture . He was a jumper and he always assumed it was OK 
The butt check is a good idea however . WE have slipcover in the family room and I just thrw them in the wash .
Cosmo likes the floor - he is not allowed in the family room that much as yet as he has not got an A in potty as yet .. Since Ahnold came we are having some issues because of the neutering so they stay in the kitchen for now ..
It is a work in progress . Asta had freee run of the house - I have since learned that is not such a great idea so i am more selective and use gates and crates . 
The outside is their domain and they have lots of room to run like heck and do their thing .. 
For you people in Canada I hope it warms up soon . Iit must be so hard to keep those little guys from having frozen paws and tongues .
I do not know who has weather in the 70's in Northern ca - today it is still cool . It is supposed to go to 80 this weekend but I am not so sure ..


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Ollie never comes up on the couch or the bed unless asked...and yes - since he is almost full grown and 8 lbs he has doggie steps for the couch and the bed...(i am a sick woman!! ) I have leather so dirt isn't an issue...he would never even think about jumping on a chair around the table - we did however have our first begging incident last night...I think my mother has been giving him treats when we are not around...We ONLY give him dog related food - oh and some lowfat whipped cream cheese in his kong before we leave for work!!


----------

